# Oil Filter



## KC2LLW (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,
I have a Siemens 35KW Generator model ST03524GNSN serial # 4688822 I beveive it has a 2.4 liter Mitiubiti engine I am looking for a oil filter and can't seem to find one. I am hoping someone might know a filter number I could pickup at an Auto parts store like a fram or wix filter. 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

If it is a 2.4 Mitsubishi engine you should be able to look up something like a Mitsubishi galant with the same engine. More than likely it will be the same filter. Also if there is a number on the old filter you should be able to cross reference it to a more common number in the brand of your choice


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

The filter for the engine if it were in a car is fram number ph7317 but I cannot guarantee that your genny takes the same filter try at your own risk


----------

